# Polar datas for X 412



## ArcaneX (Sep 25, 2005)

Does anyone have the polar datas for X-Yachts 412 Mk II in order to build an Xcel polar file to be use with Maxsea ?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

US Sailing should have polars on most production boats marketed in the U.S. Their site (ussailing.org ) lists the ones they have -- check there.


----------

